# Selling a show puppy and keeping it



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

a friend of mine with shih-tzu has done this, the buyer gets the puppy for awhile, and when it is ready ships it to the breeder who then handles it until it finishes. 

I almost wish someone would have shown mine


Amber ( who is taking two steps forward and one step back....consistantly)


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, you learn by doing and making mistakes.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I think they are going for a certain number of Ch to brag about in their line. This way they get some advance money for handling fee and also assure that puppy will really get a title . 

After that they need a "space" for another puppy ...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I think they are going for a certain number of Ch to brag about in their line. This way they get some advance money for handling fee and also assure that puppy will really get a title .
> 
> After that they need a "space" for another puppy ...


The thing is that the person that buys this puppy owns it and doesn't even live with it for months until it's finished. I just find that ridiculous. Why not just ask for handouts for the handling fees because that's almost the same thing.hwell:


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

some people also ask for "sponsors" for their show dogs... like the "buy a child in africa a meal" thing. You get a picture of "your" dog and IDK what else it varies and is just plain odd


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> some people also ask for "sponsors" for their show dogs... like the "buy a child in africa a meal" thing. You get a picture of "your" dog and IDK what else it varies and is just plain odd


NOOOO they do NOT do that! OMG the lengths that people will go to in order to have the money to finish a champion. Really what is the point for the buyer to see a picture of a dog they never get to bond or live with until it's grown and attached to someone else? Why not just buy a retired champion then?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeessssss LMAO - I heard of that ha ha

Now- Kpoo, you have to understand that show dogs go away from home with handlers anyway for many months !!! That is why I would never be able to have a "show dog" - I can not imagine letting go of a puppy and I do not have time or energy or "skin" to show myself ...so ...

At the same time, showing is necessary to preserve the standard and the quality of a breeding stock !!!!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Kpoo, 
Most of the dogs at Westminster have a sponsor, it's very common.
You are under the impression that sponsors want this dog as their pet. 
Not exactly...
There are many, in this world, that have $$$ and need a place to put it. So if this is a hobby of theirs, they love dogs and the sport, they are happy to have their name attached to it.
It's not much different than Nascar (other than it's businesses that reap the benefits- are there any? I'm not a fan.)
Some may choose to throw it to the stock market... so if they want to enjoy seeing their money bring a spectacular dog out, that's just fine by me.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

No no not just a "sponsor" but owner of the dog is what I'm talking about. Throw your money on whatever you want but that's not what I was talking about in my original post. I saw an actual ad for a puppy that was for SALE to someone that wanted a puppy but the stipulation on the puppy was that he was going to remain with the breeder until he was finished showing. So does that mean that you bought the dog and he never went to the new family to bond with them? You can start a show career at 6 months. That's not very long to stay with a family and forge a relationship before it just up and leaves.

Hiring a handler and sending them out is slightly different. You can control when that dog comes home when you pay a handler. If you say I want my dog home now you get your dog home now. The other situation doesn't seem like you would have any control over that puppy after you paid for it. I find that situation odd.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't understand why they don't just sell the dog after it's finished, if the dog won't go to it's owner period until then. I'm certainly not an expert on show dogs or Poodles, but you do see many older pups and retired Champions for sell in the Maltese breed. I've never heard of anyone selling a puppy, that the owner won't get for months or even a year. I certainly wouldn't do it, but then I want a dog that's first and foremost a pet.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

It doesn't seem like the cost of a puppy would begin to cover the costs of hiring a handler. Maybe they do it because it is easier to sell a puppy rather than an adult and some people actually like older puppies/adults because they are already trained. It may not be a bad idea for someone that doesn't want to start with a pup and they get to keep track of their pup as it grows and potentially achieves a title. Not for everyone I'm sure, but as long as the new owner didn't have to forfeit any money for anything other than the purchase price it doesn't seem too bad for someone that would prefer to start with a trained pup/dog.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> I don't understand why they don't just sell the dog after it's finished, if the dog won't go to it's owner period until then. I'm certainly not an expert on show dogs or Poodles, but you do see many older pups and retired Champions for sell in the Maltese breed. I've never heard of anyone selling a puppy, that the owner won't get for months or even a year. I certainly wouldn't do it, but then I want a dog that's first and foremost a pet.



There is a person in my conformation class who will be getting a puppy once it only has 5 pts left to finish. I believe they paid for him or gave a deposit already.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Roxy - so they will NOT get puppy in possession before it is probably almost finished ??? Is that what you are saying ?:rolffleyes:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> Roxy - so they will NOT get puppy in possession before it is probably almost finished ??? Is that what you are saying ?:rolffleyes:


Yup I never knew breeder did that. But I guess since the person in my class is so in experienced they liked that offer. They plan to breed this dog to their bitch to improve what they are starting with.


----------

